# Kindle Touch & Kindle Touch 3G now available to order in the UK!



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

At bloody last! Very tempted to sell my Kindle Keyboard 3G to get one of these.

£169 for the Kindle Touch 3G
£109 for the Kindle Touch



E2A: Heh in my excitement I should probably have titled this thread 'now available to order in the UK'.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

I've edited the title. Shame the Kindle Fire isn't coming too.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 27, 2012)

Any news on when or if  the Kindle Fire is going to be released over here?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Any news on when or if the Kindle Fire is going to be released over here?


No, none.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

editor said:


> I've edited the title. Shame the Kindle Fire isn't coming too.


 
Cheers. Not that interested in the Fire after reading reviews about not actually being that good. Besides, if I want a colour tablet that's what I'd get, I want a proper e reader with no distractions. Kindle Touch looks perfect!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 27, 2012)

how does it not piss all the battery away


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 27, 2012)

Had a couple of friends give up the touch and return to the keyboard version.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2012)

Why?


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 28, 2012)

They found them a tad laggy - as a result the keyboard one is being seen as a classic.

I had anticipated I'd pass my keyboard reader on to a friend now that I have an iPad, but on reflection decided to hang on to it as it really is a marvellous device. Plus less eye strain.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2012)

is infrared touch screen any good?


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2012)

Ordered the smallest one (£89) on Tuesday. Fortunately I don't fancy the touch - heavier, bigger, more expensive and can't see I'd use the touch screen at all to read books, which is its main function. The larger memory doesn't seem that great; if you've got 1400 books on it why does having 3000 seem more appealing? I think I can manage to change the content every time I finish 1400 books. I really don't see the hook for this new model.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting myself a kindle finally. But which to get? Is the touch worth it? Or is the new basic one good enough? Or is the old keyboard one still the best bet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2012)

A colleague just got the wifi touch, nice little device, really would like to get the 3G version but my keyboard Kindle 3 is still working perfectly well dammit.


----------

